# Creche Fees



## camrock1 (5 Apr 2009)

just wondering has anyone re negotiated with crehes on fee.


----------



## my2leftfeet (5 Apr 2009)

camrock1 said:


> just wondering has anyone re negotiated with crehes on fee.


 
Tried to ... they wouldnt budge ... so took both kids out and went somewhere more flexible.  Mind you ... that was 4 months ago so they might be more obliging now!


----------



## camrock1 (6 Apr 2009)

We are paying €1400 for 2 fulltime and 1 after schooler. Is that good or bad for 70 miles from Dublin.


----------



## my2leftfeet (6 Apr 2009)

we were paying EUR1668 for 1 full time and 1 to be dropped to school/collected and stay for after school.  The full timer was EUR932.


----------



## camrock1 (7 Apr 2009)

maybe we are not doing too bad so.


----------



## Sully1 (8 Apr 2009)

It will be interesting given the changes in the budget to the ecs and next year childrens allowance if creches will start dropping their fees..............they were increased quick enough when the payment came through.......


----------



## Smashbox (8 Apr 2009)

I doubt they will negotiate, as there are always families willing to pay the full amount


----------



## Vanilla (9 Apr 2009)

There are creches in my area putting up signs for 'special rates' at the moment.


----------



## camrock1 (9 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> I doubt they will negotiate, as there are always families willing to pay the full amount


 

Families feeling the pinch from budget,may  start looking at alternatives eg. relying on family members more, going flexitime etc. 
Also with more unemployed, kids will not be sent to creche, freeing up spaces at creche.
This may result in creches more open to idea of negotiation.


----------



## Smashbox (9 Apr 2009)

I would hope so, but unfortunatly there are some families that won't be too affected by the crunch, its always worth a try asking but I think like anywhere, the creches will try and get the most out of you.


----------



## Samantha (9 Apr 2009)

Not all creches are money grabber. In my area, the childminders (most of them don't have any qualification except being SAHM) are charging more than the creches


----------

